# Yielding on the subway.



## blindsage (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

blindsage said:


>



Shouldn't think the other fella will be doing that again


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 1, 2015)

nice technique
now did he help the guy back up or apply pressure to keep him down till authorities arrived


----------



## tkdwarrior (Jan 3, 2015)

blindsage said:


>


Nicely done, looking at the action the defender used the other guy's force (pushing act) to bring him down. Lucky for the other guy he did not get followed up with a face stomp.


----------



## tkdwarrior (Jan 3, 2015)

Can anyone translate the dialogue?


----------



## Elbowgrease (Jan 3, 2015)

Well done.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 4, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> nice technique
> now did he help the guy back up or apply pressure to keep him down till authorities arrived


I often find that when you let someone know, they are suddenly your best friend. The guy will probably say, "Hi" the next time he sees him.


----------



## mograph (Jan 4, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> I often find that when you let someone know, they are suddenly your best friend. The guy will probably say, "Hi" the next time he sees him.


A (late) buddy of mine, who was absolutely huge in height and girth, but had plenty of muscle, was once held up at a bus stop. He said to the assailant, "are you crazy?" My friend then grabbed the assailant by the collar (or lapels) and lifted the guy up in the air. He then slammed the guy back down onto his feet, still standing. The assailant was pretty shook up, and put his weapon (a gun, if I recall) away. He then stood next to my buddy and waited for the bus to come. They both got on, and the guy sat next to my buddy for a few stops.


----------

